# Chicago Sky WNBA Team Unveils ‘Sky Guy' Mascot



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

CHICAGO- Move over Chicago sports team mascots, there's a new guy in town! The Chicago Sky, the 14th team in the WNBA, introduced their team mascot, 'Sky Guy,' today at the Lincoln Park Zoo. The new mascot will be making appearances at Chicago hot spots over the next few days to meet with fans before making his big debut at the team's pre-season game May 9 at the UIC Pavilion. 

Sky Guy, a masculine guy with a wild imagination and appetite for adventure, spent the last several years traveling the globe following his passion for women's basketball. A Chicago native, his love for the game led him back to the Windy City and a team he can root for exclusively. Sky Guy will appear at all the Chicago Sky home games as well as at community events throughout the year. 

"We knew right away that Sky Guy was the right fit for our team with his excitement, energetic spirit, zest for life and loyal support of women's basketball," Margaret Stender, Chicago Sky President/CEO, said. "Sky Guy is innovative, smart and spontaneous and will entertain Chicago Sky fans with his humor and charm." 

Sky Guy is the youngest of six children and spent much of his Chicago childhood playing basketball with his five older sisters. After his siblings left for college, he played basketball alone, but missed the action of the game. With a great imagination and entrepreneurial spirit, he combined his love for basketball with his best invention yet-- a jet pack. 

Sky Guy used his jet pack to travel in search of the best of women's basketball and has witnessed many historic events. He was there for the first WNBA game in 1997 and witnessed Lisa Leslie's groundbreaking dunk. Sky Guy has attended numerous WNBA All-Star Games since and sat courtside when the women's USA Basketball team captured the gold medal in Athens and Sydney. 

The Chicago Sky kicks off its inaugural season May 20 on the road and May 23 at home. The Sky will host pre-season games on May 9 and May 12. The team is led by Dave Cowens, a member of the NBA Hall of Fame. Season tickets are available online or at 877-329-WNBA. For more information, visit www.chicagosky.net.


----------

